# what ammo do u use for your home defense pistol?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

caliber
brand
+p, +p=??
fmj or jhp?

thanks...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Winchester Ranger .45acp JHP


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

For pistol? My currently preferred is a 158gr LSWCHP backed by 7.8gr of 2400. It's dirty but accurate.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like these bullets!










Speer Gold Dot was developed as the first high-performance handgun ammo to feature true bonded core bullets. The exclusive Uni-Cor™ process bonds the jacket to the core, one molecule at a time. Core/jacket separations, the most common cause of handgun bullet failures are virtually eliminated. 
Every GoldDot round contains a bullet that's been fine-tuned to that cartridge's specific velocity level. Expansion is precisely controlled by fluting both the core and jacket, and forming appropriate cavity depths and shapes. The jacket wraps into the hollow point cavity to produce a smooth profile for reliable functioning. The high-tech design of Gold Dot gives the handgun shooter excellent accuracy, penetration, expansion and retained weight - all in one. All these features have made GoldDot a standard for law-enforcement defensive ammunition over the years.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Currently (and maybe subject to change as I gain more experience with semi-autos)..

40 S&W - Federal 180gr JHP HS and Speer Gold Dot 180gr JHP (don't like the snap in lighter bullets even tho they show better "performance").

9mm - Federal 134gr JHP HS (low recoil)

380 - Speer Gold Dot 90gr "Personal Defense" JHP


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got Federal Hydrashock in both my .40 Springfield XD and my KelTec P3AT .380.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The bedside gun varies depending on what I feel like carrying, but always a Government Model .45 of some sort.
Ammo might be PMC Starfire, Federal Hydra-Shok, or Black Talon, depending on what's in the closest mag. Always 230-grain. I have enough faith in any of those that I'm not worried about some theoretical ballistic advantage of one over the other, or whether Gold Dots or TAP might be better. They're all big, heavy hollowpoints.
My outside the house guns (outhouse guns?), on the other hand, are always loaded with Cor-Bon DPX, hoping for best penetration of automobile metal and glass. Very few automobiles inside my house, though.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got CorBon 115gr +P JHP in both of my 9mms. I keep them loaded with it while at home and while I carry. No real preference as to _why_ I chose it over others though. After reading what everyone's been saying about carry ammo, if it's a modern, factory, quality load, it should do the trick. It was cheaper by a couple dollars than the other loads as well. I got the +P for XDSC...I just heard +P ammo is more suited for shorter barrel guns. That's 'bout all I know 'bout dat! :mrgreen:


----------

